# Here is another no tie band attachment.



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I drilled a 3/16 hole in the fork end and cut up at a slight angle for the slot. I fold the ends of the bands in thirds then stretch them from side to side and slide them into the slot. When you get to the hole you can feel it and then just relax the band evenly. The band will expand and form itself into a circle with in the hole. You can't pull it out from the front if you want to remove the bands you have to pull from the side.
I would not do this with anything but a good hard wood like Maple or Hickory. I have been shooting it most of the day with out any problems. I was surprised how acurate it is.
Warning not recommended for the faint of heart. You know darn well that band is going to pop out of there.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Interesting concept.
I like!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I love new ideas. They lead to even more ideas for myself . Thanks


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Clever!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've done something similar in the past... but instead of cutting the slots there, I put them on top going down. So when you shoot in an OTT style, you get far less handslap than with tying on. That's one of the ways how I figured out how the trajectory of the band recoil is so affected by fork geometry.
I've got one of the prototypes around here somewhere, and will try to get a picture sometime this weekend so you can see what I'm meaning.


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

I love the way Wingshooter takes all his pics by the pool..
















What about inserting a small wooden dowel pin into the rubber after it unfolds and forms a hole? A bit of extra gripping surface to make sure it doesnt pop out unwanted?


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> I've done something similar in the past... but instead of cutting the slots there, I put them on top going down. So when you shoot in an OTT style, you get far less handslap than with tying on. That's one of the ways how I figured out how the trajectory of the band recoil is so affected by fork geometry.
> I've got one of the prototypes around here somewhere, and will try to get a picture sometime this weekend so you can see what I'm meaning.


Thats a great idea I am going to try one like that.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Iryman said:


> I love the way Wingshooter takes all his pics by the pool..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like the idea of a small hard piece of wood tied to the end on my bands. that is why I try to do it with the band itself.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have played around with that Idea a little also. -- Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Never saw that particular method Rog-pretty nifty Bud! Flatband


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I have played around with that Idea a little also. -- Tex


Tex your the reason I started using the single slots on my slingshots. I really like the simple way of doing it. It is amazing how little pressure it takes to hold a band in place.


----------

